# N.E.S.W.T. Bridlington



## hawkey01

I just trawled through the other colleges and noted that my old Radio college/school was absent so here we are. It will be interesting to see if we have any input. I know there are now a few of us on the site but there must be others lurking around who have not shown their faces.
The school at one time moved I think during the WW2 era to, I believe Ilkley. Some of my ex colleagues were trained there. Most have now crossed the bar. I was there until 1964 and we were the last full course to complete our tickets. Others like JT had to move to other places to complete their tickets. Notably Hull.
I have contact although now - my fault - on a not to regular basis with a few of my contemporaries. Sadly our Association ceased last year when Brian Priestley sadly crossed the bar.
My history is fairly well do***ented as I have made mention of Brid on many occasions and as many will know I was both seagoing and many years with GKA and the UK coast stations.


Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## trotterdotpom

I think the school moved to Otley during WW2, Neville. It closed in 1965 due to financial problems and is now a block of flats. We were scattered across the country, but (mostly) happy memories just the same.

John T


----------



## hawkey01

JT,

Yes of course not Ilkely moor bah tat but Otley. Somewhere around Leeds I think. How they lost money always amazed me - especially with the fantastic food we were served up. Also the accommodation was not really up to Ritz standard! Still loved the place for all that.
Yes I have been up there in the last few years and I was amazed how little Brid had changed. Pedestrianised etc but that terrible skyscraper - 1960 style is still ruining the skyline around the Windsor Hotel/ harbour area. Thought it would have been demolished long since. Keep saying we will have another run up there but not this summer as not too long now before we decamp and head back south - with the swallows. 


Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Barmyclaresdad

Hi I was there 1957 - 1959


----------



## sparks69

I was there too when it closed in the mid 60s.
Ref my intake - we must all be in our mid 60s too now.


----------



## sparks69

N.E.S.W.T. Bridlington.
Just thought I'd raise a bit of interest in the old school !
N H E & M V G K & W W (J T) & G M T and the rest of you - Happy New year. Saw John Palethorpe the other day - still going strong !
Not forgetting Lance the cook !


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thank you CPH, same to you. I was trying to work out "WW", took a minute for the penny to drop.

Did JP play Santa again this year? Best wishes to him if you're in contact.

John T


----------



## hawkey01

Had a quick brouse of the NESWT website run by Tony Cooper. Note another addition there from Ross Bradshaw - cant bring him to mind. Must let Tony know there is a hitch with the photos. 

Neville.


----------



## sparks69

Just to let everyone know that the Tour de France didn't go anywhere near Bridlington.


----------



## taffyHayes

*taffyHayes*

I attended Brid/neswt 1964 to summer 65 .Had the A90 Atlantic car anyone recall those days.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Hello Taffy - welcome to SN. I replied to your post the other day but it doesn't seem to have registered.

Was the "Atlantic" the blue car? In my mind it was a Cortina. You drove three of us down to Grimsby to see the Tech when Brid was closing down. Sparks 69 (see above) was one of them and so was Graham Turner, now resident in NZ. I was the other.

Thanks for that and good to see you on the site.

John T


----------



## taffyHayes

hi no the Atlantic was white with a red roof theres a photo on the NESWT site the cortina was blue Dicky learnt to drive and passed his test using it.Since I`ve cottoned on to the site finding a few things that wre lost to memory .Neville seems to have pulse and knows quite a few ex Brid lads you have also taken a graet interest and done some informative write ups .heres a few names I recall -Hardcastle-Hollis-Hopkins-Barny-Bruno-Jacko-Bird- Legg-Gunn- Phillips- Scotty- Bow- Kelly- Charlesworth- Don`t know if any ring a bell with you the staff I remember Clegg & wife-Maclaen-Palethorpe-then Lance the cook Mrs P & daughter.When Brid closed Mac gave me some of his old text books used to get on OK with him took him and his wife dfferent places now and again his saying " How high is a mouse when it spins ?" The higher the fewer. still can`t work it out never will.Don`t know if you remember the sailing dinghy Clegg bought for recreation ? Guz and myself had a bit of mishap in it but survived . soaked and scared. Theres some recollections of Brid happy days and were still going -best regards -Taff.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Taff - sent you and email.

John T


----------



## sparks69

Went to Brid a couple of weeks ago - didn't recognise it at all even Shaftesbury Road was unrecognisable.
Oh how time changes things.


----------



## slick

sparks69,
I recognise the call sign MVGK, my bro', now well retired and living in Suffolk.

Yours,
slick C/S JPGK


----------



## hawkey01

Slick,

nice to meet you. We have never met but I do know of you from Marcus.
We are still in touch periodically via email, which reminds me I owe him an
email. 

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## sparks69

slick said:


> sparks69,
> I recognise the call sign MVGK, my bro', now well retired and living in Suffolk.
> 
> Yours,
> slick C/S JPGK


My abiding memory of MVGK was him wearing an amazingly garish pair of trousers for lectures !!
Please pass on my regards when next you communicate.


----------



## Iansb

Now then Neville P Hawkey Edwards x rectory blunham and Marcus Victor Grayson Kelley how are you guys keeping ? Brownie here the coaster cigarette buyer!


----------



## Iansb

Hi Guys Jacko Balbar Singh aka Fred Mick Collinson Roger Brian Cliffe Marcus Victor Gratton Kelley ( courting Val Jones at the time) NPH Edwards Graham Wood Ho ho Bfo Legge David William Plant Ralph Hurrell Derek Pottern Peter Phantom Tom Forest(a Yank ) these are just a few of the guys I recall from NESWT days


----------



## trotterdotpom

Fred the Sikh read my palm and told me I would have a long life .... to about 40. Glad he was wrong!

He also taught me how to say "Na taka kukojoa" - "I want a sh1t" in Kitchen Swahili. The things we waste brain cells on!

John T


----------



## hawkey01

Iansb,

I am at a loss to bring your name to mind. Giggies seem to ring a bell but that was Roger Cliff in that instant. You have certainly brought some other forgotten names to the memory bank. Don't know if you have ever visited the NESWT web site. I have a few photos on there with some of the old crew.
I had a meet up with MVGK back in June when we were staying over in Norfolk - a very enjoyable day and lots of chat. 
He wished to be remembered to anyone who knows him and I do have his email if anyone wants it. Send me a PM and I will pass it on. 
I do have communications with Taffy as well in fact I owe him an email as I do others JT included.

Neville


----------



## Iansb

Hi Nev,
It's a small world and we're all getting older good to hear from you. I think you joined the same time as me RBCliffe Jacko Mick Collinson Derick Pottern etc I often think back to the good old days and they were.If you hear from Marcus ask him does he know what happened to his x girlfriend of those long ago days Val Jones she lived in Nelson Street I use to see him most nights as I had a girlfriend living in that street too Anyway old chap actually having a trip to Brid on Friday with the grandkids Never see any of the old boys although I did see Mick Taylor @ Leeds & Bradford Airport many years back over 15 he was on the rigs and was enroute to Aberdeen I was going to Madras via Heathrow never seen or heard of him since and I used that airport regularly for 25yrs or more! Another guy whose name springs to mind was Michael Barnfather I think he was from Leeds also. I recall another chap Chris Wright his father owned the Bridlington Queen I think he was a day boarder I understand Jacko married a Bridlington girl l cant recall who told me that.Last I heard 20yrs back Dai Plant from Weston Coyney was working for Kodak a distant memory again cant recall where that info came from Catch you later Bud


----------



## Iansb

Ps Taffy had a blue Cortina I remember that he hired it out now and again


----------



## trotterdotpom

#22 . I remember Barnfather - ginger lad I think. He was with London &Overseas Freighters but had left by the time I joined (about '74).

John T


----------



## Iansb

*Mick t*

Yep he was a ginger guy your right Tell Nev the guy stood between Mic Collinson and R BCliffe is Graham woods


----------



## sparks69

Is there any body out there ?


----------



## trotterdotpom

sparks69 said:


> Is there any body out there ?


Just us chickens...

John T


----------



## spongebob

And me, pretty lonely


----------



## hawkey01

Made a short nostalgic visit to Brid last weekend on our way home from Northumberland. 
Found a few places that I remembered and the bulldozers had been in other areas.
The tower block they built back in the 60's has gone only to be replaced by a new one!
The town was to say the least very dirty and scruffy. The front is kept well.
Stayed in the Expanse hotel - over priced and in need of tlc which I believe it is getting. Great view from our bedroom though over the bay. Not one flattie or ship in sight on the horizon. Some wind turbines in the distance.
That will be my last visit - the magic has gone but the memories prevail.

Neville


----------



## trotterdotpom

A couple of days ago, I watched Michael Portillo in the Brid station buffet on his railway show. Had my first drink in there .... the start of a slippery slope!

John T


----------



## david freeman

trotterdotpom said:


> I think the school moved to Otley during WW2, Neville. It closed in 1965 due to financial problems and is now a block of flats. We were scattered across the country, but (mostly) happy memories just the same.
> 
> John T


as a youngster catching the ledgarsds moorfield bus horsefoth to otley in the 50,s i recall on the bradford road out of otley the gpo monkeys training ground for telephone engineers [lotz of poles in the ground with umpteen felephone wires to interconnect above ground leve!].
I was a frequent visitor to otley swimming pool, hence the bus. Otley pool was gbe nearest unless one went into Leeds cookridge street.


----------



## sparks69

Saw John Palethorpe in Lincoln today, still going strong. Sends his regards to any one who remembers him !


----------



## sparks69

Time to mention NESWT again.


----------



## sparks69

Cycled through Brid a couple of days ago, jam packed with grockles, Shaftsbury Road still there.
Just memories


----------



## hawkey01

I was there last summer - stayed at the Expanse - it used to be the best hotel in Brid but far from it these days. A big error! Also found the town very dirty, not like in the good old days of th 60's. Did not venture up Shaftesbury Road.

Neville


----------



## sparks69

N E S W T 
There I wrote it and can still remember what it stood for......


----------



## hawkey01

Sparks69,

I don't believe that. But in case the brain is having some trouble!
North Eastern School of Wireless Telegraphy.

Some of us still around - I do communicate with a couple. Taffy Hayes and Marcus VG Kelly. Occasional contact with Michael Taylor.

Also J.T the - INFAMOUS - Trotterdotpom.

Also some of my old colleagues at GKA were ex NESWT.

Neville


----------



## sparks69

There must be some left ?


----------



## hawkey01

Sparks69,

Some of us still around, I am going to meet up with Taffy Hayes next Saturday. Only 56 years since we last met, 
except on the key one time in the Caribbean. Not heard from MVGK recently - he is not too good at replying to
emails. Hoping he has not had a relapse with his health.

Neville


----------



## sparks69

Happy Christmas NESWT-ians


----------



## taffe65

I sailed with a sparky called Barry when at sea with P&O containers/ nedlloyd, a big old boy with a soft singing voice,he actually hailed from Bridlington. His usual greeting was (unsurprisingly) "hi I,m Barry from Bridlington "


----------

